# growth on a gum in 8 yo? looks like a giant pimple



## midnightwriter (Jan 1, 2009)

it is about 2.5mm in diameter, red, and looks like there are several whitish "heads" on its surface. It is painless, but causes some discomfort as it pushes into her lip (it is above her incisors).

Any one knows what it is, and how to treat? So far I asked her to swish some diluted mouthwash in her mouth. It has been there for about a week.


----------



## happysmileylady (Feb 6, 2009)

Well, I would assume that it's an abcessed tooth, other than you said it's painless. I suggest a visit to the dentist.


----------



## possum (Nov 23, 2004)

What does the incisor look like? A draining abscess looks like a pimple on the gum above or below an abscessed tooth.
Melinda


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Another vote for abscess. I would get him in to see a dentist ASAP. I had many painless abscesses as a child usually they are followed by a nasty toothache though since there is a cavity there.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

It is likely an abcess and needs to be looked at by a dentist.

My dd had an abcess on her incisor it was caused by one of her baby teeth not falling out while another tooth grew in behind it. It had to be pulled along with another tooth so her perma teeth wouldn't be messed up.


----------



## midnightwriter (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks you for the replies! I never thought it was tooth related. It doesn't look like the gum is inflamed, but like a separate growth on the gum. Almost like a wart.

She does NOT have a cavity there, she was just at the dentists several weeks ago. I wonder if it her baby incisor, or a permanent one already. (I'm terrible at keeping track of which tooth is which







)

We are visiting our dentist on the 31st again. I wonder if this is too long to wait. Ugh. The dentist is 5 hours away.

We will take her to a drop-in tomorrow.

Thanks again!


----------



## boysmom2 (Jan 24, 2007)

Did they do xrays at her last dental appt? I ask because I had big weird bumps above both of my canine teeth that suddenly appeared when I was about 12, I think. They only hurt if I pushed on them. THey turned out to be my permanent teeth coming in above my baby teeth. Neither I or my parents realized I had never lost those baby teeth. I had to have the baby teeth pulled and braces to pull the permanent teeth down to where they belonged.


----------



## midnightwriter (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boysmom2* 
Did they do xrays at her last dental appt? I ask because I had big weird bumps above both of my canine teeth that suddenly appeared when I was about 12, I think. They only hurt if I pushed on them. THey turned out to be my permanent teeth coming in above my baby teeth. Neither I or my parents realized I had never lost those baby teeth. I had to have the baby teeth pulled and braces to pull the permanent teeth down to where they belonged.

Yes, they did x-rays. The bump looks puss filled, though. Right now we are upping vitamin C, and we will take her in on Monday...

Thanks!


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

If it bothers her my dd's dentist said rinses with warm saltwater might help a bit


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

my dd had frequent abscesses on some baby teeth. they appear out of nowhere, and they don't automatically mean there is a cavity. She had very good dental hygiene, but not so great dental genes (from me) - and is prone to infection. We keep our eyes on her gums, and we go to the dentist as soon as we spy an abscess. I reluctantly say yes to the antibiotics because there really is no other logical treatment.

It hasn't happened in a couple years - since her last baby incisors fell out. She did ultimately have 5 baby teeth pulled out. Since we haven't had ongoing issues, we are hopeful that stage is over. Saltwater rinsing is highly recommended - but it's hard to convince her to do it.

Of course, I'm sure her wisdom teeth will be a lovely experience ... mine were impacted and infected - and it was rough recovery.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I wanted to mention that an abscess is potentially very dangerous since they are so near the brain so abx are the answer in this case. (not aimed at you pp just something I wanted to put for any lurkers)


----------



## midnightwriter (Jan 1, 2009)

So I think she has a gingival abscess. http://www.mdguidelines.com/gingival-abscess


----------



## mbravebird (May 9, 2005)

I had that happen when I was a young child. I remember loving to scare people by smiling at them, and then letting the boil pop out from under my lip.









We never did anything about it, and it went away and never came back. I have great teeth, and never had any significant cavities.

I'm not recommending that you don't do anything, I'm just saying it may not be worst-case scenario, either.


----------



## midnightwriter (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbravebird* 
I had that happen when I was a young child. I remember loving to scare people by smiling at them, and then letting the boil pop out from under my lip.









We never did anything about it, and it went away and never came back. I have great teeth, and never had any significant cavities.

I'm not recommending that you don't do anything, I'm just saying it may not be worst-case scenario, either.

Thanks! I talked to a friend, and she had this as a child too, and it resolved by itself. So far we are watching it, and see if we can wait until we see our dentist on the 31. She's taking extra vitamin C, propolis, and fish oil, for good measure


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I think you should probably just call your dentist and see what they say.


----------



## midnightwriter (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abimommy* 
I think you should probably just call your dentist and see what they say.

Thanks! We called today. She said if there's no pain, not to worry about it. It is not something that they would treat at this point, they said. Just to keep an eye on it.


----------

